# Meet Audrey



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,I just want you guys to meet my dear baby audrey. She's been with me for a month now  She loves it when we just sit and cuddle. She also loves driving with me[attachment=2:19ranj40]audrey1.jpg[/attachment:19ranj40][attachment=1:19ranj40]audrey2.jpg[/attachment:19ranj40][attachment=0:19ranj40]audrey3.jpg[/attachment:19ranj40]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute pics  congrats on your new girl!
I wish it was warm enough here to take my hedgies outside.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Awwwwwwww how snuggly does she look  
What an angel.
And i love her name. too cute.


----------



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's my first time be owned by a hedgie  We have warm weather here in the Philippines most of the time and my baby loves to walk on grass. I love looking a hedgie pictures, they're so adorable!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Audrey is just so beautiful! She does indeed look very cuddley. Her face is so sweet. More pictures of little Audrey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

She is adorable!  
I love pictures of hedgies outside. Sooo cute the way they sniff around.


----------



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

More audrey pics to follow guys...i love her so much!


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

aww she's precious!!


----------



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks everyone...i'll try to get more photos of her this weekend ok.


----------

